# '08 Subject Assignment #1 - Transportation - Due Jan 21st



## MissMia (Jan 10, 2008)

Theme:  Transportation

Posting Due Date: Monday January 21st

Anyone can participate. Please do not use archived images.

Thank you for participating!


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Milhouse (Jan 12, 2008)

How we tend to forget about the simplest form of transport.  Great pic.


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Jan 19, 2008)

ill give it a go


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 19, 2008)

Interesting picture.


----------



## AMB (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 20, 2008)

I expected a lot of pictures here and all of them to be of cars...  Excellent choice of subject matter.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 20, 2008)

MK & AMB - nice job of thinking outside the box!

99 - cool use of color and i like the window effect.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## lockwood81 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow!  Stacks on a pick-up.  Argh!!!  MORE POWER!!!!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 22, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> Wow! Stacks on a pick-up. Argh!!! MORE POWER!!!!


 

If you liked that... You will love this.. He has a whole bunch of video's (that I did...) on youtube.. Look up Smokin Monster.. 




 
I even talk at the end.. hahaha


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry, I got mine posted a bit late.

It is the remains of the Hawaiian Railroad where the rails fell in the Tsunami of 1946 near Hilo. The rails still lay twisted and rusted on the sea shore.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 22, 2008)

Now THAT is thinking outside the box


----------



## keithg (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Jan 26, 2008)

Umm your picture didn't show up.


----------



## EYEAM4ANARCHY (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## keithg (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice Pics MissMia & keithg


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 17, 2008)

At the Fair


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweet!!! I love the wagon wheel!


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 18, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Sweet!!! I love the wagon wheel!


 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## andey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Perhaps my photo is not associate with the theme *
*of "Transportation", *
*but i think it is major component of "transportation" *
*in mountaint, *
*I post it!*


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 20, 2008)

andey said:


> *Perhaps my photo is not associate with the theme **of "Transportation", **but i think it is major component of "transportation" **in mountaint, **I post it!*​


 
I'd say it qualifies :sillysmi:


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

andey said:


> *Perhaps my photo is not associate with the theme *
> 
> *of "Transportation", *
> *but i think it is major component of "transportation" *
> ...


 
Yep it works! Great photo! I feel like I am getting ready to climb those stairs!


----------



## andey (Feb 25, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Yep it works! Great photo! I feel like I am getting ready to climb those stairs!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Anderson (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

Anderson said:


>


 

Oh wow! This photo is amazing!


----------



## ztekneq (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

ztekneq said:


>


OMG I feel like I am going to fall.. Or be sucked down... This picture seriously makes me catch my breath and want to close my eyes..
Way to go!! :thumbup:


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 26, 2008)

ztekneq said:


>



i just through up....................... that picture is crazy!!!! lol... my head hurts!!


----------



## ztekneq (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for the compliments. that picture was taken visiting my girlfriend who lives in newcastle..... 

didnt have an ultrawide which would have been GREAT.....

much appreciated


----------



## Kanikula (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Feb 26, 2008)

Kanikula,
Your picture is great. Funny thing is I just took a pic the other day of my little boys feet, just about the same pose too!


----------

